# Ancien iMac G5 20" ou nouveau iMac 17" ???



## islacoulxii (24 Octobre 2005)

Tout est dans le titre...

Lequel choisir!?

J'ai besoin de tous les avis!!!


----------



## Gwen (24 Octobre 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dans le titre...
> 
> Lequel choisir!?
> 
> J'ai besoin de tous les avis!!!



Moi, je prendrait le nouveau, car je trouve les options sympathiques, mais l'écran 20 pouce est pas mal, donc en gros ça dépend de ce que tu veut faire avec.


----------



## Macbeth (24 Octobre 2005)

je crois que &#231;a d&#233;pend surtout de la qualit&#233; du nouvel ecran du 17". Il a &#233;t&#233; revu....faut voir &#224; quel point, mais si la qualit&#233; est vraiement &#224; la hauss,e &#231;a peu franchement valoir le coup vu le prix d'appel.


----------



## Skippy (24 Octobre 2005)

les 2 &#233;crans n'ont pas les m&#234;mes caract&#233;ristiques et qualit&#233;... Sur Apple.fr :

Angle de visualisation :

Mod&#232;le 17 pouces
140&#176; horizontal
120&#176; vertical

Mod&#232;le 20 pouces
170&#176; horizontal
170&#176; vertical

Luminosit&#233; : 250 cd/m (mod&#232;le 17 pouces) ; 280 cd/m (mod&#232;le 20 pouces)

Ratio de contraste : 500:1 (mod&#232;le 17 pouces) ; 800:1 (mod&#232;le 20 pouces)

Rien que pour l'&#233;cran, prends le 20". surtout que tu fais de la vid&#233;o apparemment...


----------



## W'rkncacnter (24 Octobre 2005)

Je crois que l'hésitation est entre l'ancien 20" et le nouveau 17". Tu lui propose le nouveau 20" ! 

pour info les caractéristiques des anciens écrans :
* 17" :
angle de vision : 120/90°
contraste : 400:1
luminosité : 200 cd/m2
* 20" :
angle de vision : 170/170°
contraste : 400:1
luminosité : 230 cd/m2


----------



## islacoulxii (24 Octobre 2005)

Skippy a dit:
			
		

> les 2 &#233;crans n'ont pas les m&#234;mes caract&#233;ristiques et qualit&#233;... Sur Apple.fr :
> 
> Angle de visualisation :
> 
> ...


Il n'est pas pour moi, il serait pour ma copine... Je pense surtout que le moins cher sera le mieux en iMac etant donn&#233; ce qu'elle en fera (Soundtrack Pro, Sibelius, Garageband,... )

On me propose en liquidation de stock l'ancien 17" avec super Drive pour 1050 euro (c avec la remise education)....

C qd meme 300 euro moins cher que le nouveau 17 ...  L'iSigh a priori ya pas besoion, elle a deja une cam DV, et le Front Row bah bof vu qu'il sera dans un bureau... 

Qu'en dites vous?


----------



## Macbeth (24 Octobre 2005)

&#192; ce prix l&#224;, c'tes effectivement int&#233;rtessant. Ce qui faisait tiquer sur l'ancienne version c'&#233;tait la qualit&#233; de l'&#233;cran. Mais elle si elle ne travaille pas l'image, &#231;a devrais lui convenir. (l'ancien iMac a une bonne dalle, mais elle n'ets pas au top).
Si c'te spour avoir des options dont elle se fiche, ne va pas d&#233;penser 300 &#8364; de plus.


----------



## Gwen (24 Octobre 2005)

Prend l'ancien mod&#232;le si elle a d&#233;j&#224; un camera DV. Tu fais des &#233;conomie et les nouveaut&#233;s sont des gadgets qui ne sont int&#233;ressant que si tu en a  l'utilit&#233;.


----------



## kertruc (24 Octobre 2005)

Quid du bruit ?


----------



## NightWalker (24 Octobre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Quid du bruit ?


 Pour &#231;a aussi c'est tr&#232;s al&#233;atoire... on a achet&#233; ce weekend un iMac G5 17" rev B brad&#233; pour une amie, ben une fois install&#233; j'ai essay&#233; d'entendre quelque chose mais mise &#224; part un tr&#232;s t&#232;rs l&#233;ger souffle, rien du tout... Il fallait vraiment que je colle mes oreilles du c&#244;t&#233; des entr&#233;e d'air pour l'entendre... Les autres qui &#233;taient l&#224; n'ont rien remarqu&#233; ou entendu... pourtant on s'est amus&#233; avec iPhoto et iMovie...


----------



## tornade13 (24 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça aussi c'est très aléatoire... on a acheté ce weekend un iMac G5 17" rev B bradé pour une amie, ben une fois installé j'ai essayé d'entendre quelque chose mais mise à part un très tèrs léger souffle, rien du tout... Il fallait vraiment que je colle mes oreilles du côté des entrée d'air pour l'entendre... Les autres qui étaient là n'ont rien remarqué ou entendu... pourtant on s'est amusé avec iPhoto et iMovie...


En esperant que les nouveaux seront plus uniforme au niveau du bruit


----------



## Macbeth (24 Octobre 2005)

les premi&#232;res rumeurs venant d'outre atlantique laisse &#224; penser que c'ets nettement am&#233;lior&#233;....en tout cas sur les models test&#233;s.. quand &#224; l'uniformit&#233;...effectivement, l&#224; je ne peux que qu'attendre les &#233;cho &#224; plus long terme.


----------

